# Here's what's going on at our house!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So pitiful! 




All done!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Dewey you are too cute!
There is trouble in those eyes.. Not the obvious "I'm up to no good" kind of trouble....more the laid back "okay, I'll be good for now, but I'm plotting a surprise for later" kind of trouble. I can see that the wheels were turning while he was getting his bath.
Better keep an eye on him!

He looks very handsome!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, I applaud you for keeping him in a long coat. I can't imagine doing that with my four. Even if I had only one I could never take care of a coat like that but you go a dang good job.:thumbsup: He looks mighty cute.:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Cute pictures! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing cuter than a soggy doggy...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

somebody got a bathboy:wub:

Dewey I bet you smell so good, I bet mommy can't keep her hands off you:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Cute. He looks so innocent. But ----


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Dewey you're a cutie! Don't tell Louie, Nola and Dallas it's their turn in the tub tomorrow!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I love to snuggle and sniff them as soon as they are dry from the bath!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Dewey is always looking straight at you --- except of course in the mushroom head pic where his eyes are covered in his fantastic fur! Love this set of pictures ! Mommy you had a busy day!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's the best looking bath doggy around, he doesn't look cold or scared at all like my photos of Jodi. He's adorable.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is so cute! Does he do zoomies in the bathtub? Boo so needs a bath but we have had a rainy week and it is not over so I am waiting.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maglily said:


> He's the best looking bath doggy around, he doesn't look cold or scared at all like my photos of Jodi. He's adorable.


The one place that Dewey behaves, is getting his bath, and dried. Except for Hardy, all of mine are good in the bath getting dried , combed and brushed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> He is so cute! Does he do zoomies in the bathtub? Boo so needs a bath but we have had a rainy week and it is not over so I am waiting.


No Zoomies in the tub, he just stands still and looks at me. Laurel tries to drink the bath water.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lynda said:


> Deb, I applaud you for keeping him in a long coat. I can't imagine doing that with my four. Even if I had only one I could never take care of a coat like that but you go a dang good job.:thumbsup: He looks mighty cute.:wub:


I love his hair long, but I do feel bad for him having to be on the grooming table so long getting dried. I had him cut pretty short about 6 month ago. He'll probably get another cut in the summer. 
His hair is so thick and takes forever to dry.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Dewey you are one handsome fluffbaby :wub: Great pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

lynda said:


> Deb, I applaud you for keeping him in a long coat. I can't imagine doing that with my four. Even if I had only one I could never take care of a coat like that but you go a dang good job.:thumbsup: He looks mighty cute.:wub:


My sentiments exactly. Deb you are an exceptional person in my mind. You do so much and do it all well! I want to be like you when I grow up.

...wait a minute...you're probably working all the time...:w00t:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Dewey is such a handsome boy! There is no way I could grow Riley's coat out. He hates the drying process!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> Dewey is such a handsome boy! There is no way I could grow Riley's coat out. He hates the drying process!


My Hardy hates the bath and Really hates the blow dry!!! I don't know why, He's been bathed and dried as soon as I got him, and treated just like my other 3. He acts like it's first bath everytime I out him in the tub! 
I'm soaked by the time I'm done with him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nothing like a freshly bathed little boy!! Dewey looks so beautifully groomed. Tyler gets that hang dog look in the bath like, "What did I do to deserve this?" but just stays still and endures it. He never minds the bathing but the blowdry really tries his patience. His hair is really thick and takes a long time and he always tries to edge his way to me on the counter trying to smoosh his face into my apron to dry. It's a battle of wills. :angry::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

That's what needs to be happening in my house. 4 slightly smelly little fluffy babies all need to be dunked!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> That's what needs to be happening in my house. 4 slightly smelly little fluffy babies all need to be dunked!!


I still have Laurel to go! She'll get dunked tonight!LOL!


----------

